
Ask HN: Developers vs. machines, how long will it last? - montbonnot
I believe developers will soon be replaced by machines. Product people or even marketing folks will generate apps&#x2F;software in one click. What would you do if you were to lose your job and become obsolete?
======
cfelix
The day a machine capable of transforming ambiguous and sometimes plain dumb
input into code will be the day that developers are replaced.

------
theaccordance
Except someone has to write those generators...

